#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-10-28
<maxiaojun> ubuntukylin的特色应用在哪里托管源码？
<Cheetah__> ppa
<Cheetah__> maybe. I'm not sure.
<maxiaojun> 另外我想说目前Linux还缺一个好用的（GUI）压缩软件：https://forum.suse.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=487
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-10-29
<KobeLee> @F..J Kong:在吗？
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-10-30
<JackYu> ypwong, hi
<JackYu> ypwong, I think we could add some slides about Mir.
<ypwong> ok, i can add 2-3 i think
<ypwong> JackYu, do you want me to send you?
<JackYu> ypwong, great:)
<JackYu> ypwong, 你先给我一份，我也在改，尽快先出一稿:)
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-10-31
<Moon_Cheetah> hi, guys
<ypwong> Moon_Cheetah, hi, 你很喜欢换 nick
<Moon_Cheetah> qml 中文字体渲染慢。有人遇到过没？
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-11-01
<suiang> ;-)
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-11-03
<JackYu> ypwong, hi
<JackYu> ypwong,  check email, please:)
<Moon_Cheetah> 晚上好。朋友们
<JackYu> 你好啊
<JackYu> 看到我们的北京Release Party没？
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-10-27
<xiongce> 咦，这里有人么，第一次玩这个～
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-10-29
<JackYu> ypwong, hi, 这个网页得更新一下了，我可以提供素材给你去更新不？http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/ubuntu-kylin-zh-CN
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-10-31
<zhsj> after ubuntu upgrade to 14.10, sogou pinyin often crashs,http://i.imgur.com/kRh9nBP.png
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-11-01
<cfhowlett> kylin installation question:  I've got ubuntustudio.  How can I add kylin to the existing install?
#ubuntukylin-devel 2016-11-02
<doko> what's the future of ubuntu-kylin-software-center?
